# Girls dress from a man's shirt



## honeycat1963 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was looking for a pattern to sew some pot holders and found this one.

http://www.theidearoom.net/2009/10/oven-hand-mitt-tutorial.html

But this one is just to cute not to share. On the same site while looking around I came across this adorable dress for a girl made from a man's shirt. Makes me wish I had a granddaughter. Don't think my grandson would like this very much.

http://www.theidearoom.net/search/label/Tutorials?updated-max=2009-08-14T00%3A01%3A00-06%3A00&max-results=20


I love to find patterns for upcycling.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's a neat site, and that dress is really much nicer than what I thought I was going to see. Very classy looking.

Thanks for the link.

(You could make some and donate to a homeless shelter or a safe house for displaced homemakers and family).


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

You could even get the men's shirts from the second hand shop or garage sales so the cost would be minimal, mostly time.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

That is so cute!


----------

